# moose in M5



## get'em (Mar 24, 2004)

I have been scouting for moose in M5 which is around Grand Forks. Wondering if anyone has saw any moose while out scouting for geese/ducks. I had a roommate see one right in Grand Forks walking down the street on Monday night. He thought someone was riding a horse at first. Crazy time of the year to see a moose in town! Any help would be appreciated.


----------

